# 2012 Gibson Les Paul Standard Desert Burst - Ottawa - $1,800



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





If i only had the funds


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@2manyGuitars


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Budda said:


> @2manyGuitars


Saw that one and thought about it for a few seconds. I figured at 5 hours old, I was probably already too late. Plus, I’m not a fan of “rim bursts”.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Looks like a good deal.


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

Wasnt 2012 the year with laminated fretboards ? They are harder sells I bet.


----------



## Jackvulcan9000 (Sep 4, 2021)

Yes - laminated boards - that and the rim burst might explain why it hasn't been snagged yet.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Jackvulcan9000 said:


> Yes - laminated boards - that and the rim burst might explain why it hasn't been snagged yet.


M'eh, I still think $1800 is hella cheap but I already have a dozen Gibsons and don't need another. At least not another Les Paul.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

What the hell is Jimmy Page '50s wiring?


----------



## Jackvulcan9000 (Sep 4, 2021)

colchar said:


> What the hell is Jimmy Page '50s wiring?











Diagrams - Les Paul Jimmy Page


http://www.newenglandluthiers.org/contents/Articles/Tips_Techniques_Tools/JPLP_wiring/Intro.html




www.siglermusiconline.com





Push/pulls for coil splits and in/out of phase.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

2manyGuitars said:


> Saw that one and thought about it for a few seconds. I figured at 5 hours old, I was probably already too late. Plus, I’m not a fan of “rim bursts”.


Well, the ad is gone now. The pictures showed it had lots of little finish scars, all the wiring replaced, and it originally had the locking jack plate replaced with a different one, but it looked a bit off. With great condition LPs asking $2300ish and not selling, $1800 doesn't seem a big enough discount in my mind.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Jackvulcan9000 said:


> Diagrams - Les Paul Jimmy Page
> 
> 
> http://www.newenglandluthiers.org/contents/Articles/Tips_Techniques_Tools/JPLP_wiring/Intro.html
> ...


Oh yeah that stuff. People stupidly have that added to their guitars when Page himself didn't have it done until after Zeppelin. But I guess if they are shooting for his tone with The Firm then it makes sense.


----------



## Jackvulcan9000 (Sep 4, 2021)

colchar said:


> Oh yeah that stuff. People stupidly have that added to their guitars when Page himself didn't have it done until after Zeppelin. But I guess if they are shooting for his tone with The Firm then it makes sense.


Removing that harness would be step one for me.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Jackvulcan9000 said:


> Removing that harness would be step one for me.



Agreed.

I am always astounded at the number of people who buy that wiring harness in pursuit of Page tones without understanding the most basic facts about it - that he never did any of that stuff to his guitars until _after_ Zeppelin.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

colchar said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I am always astounded at the number of people who buy that wiring harness in pursuit of Page tones without understanding the most basic facts about it - that he never did any of that stuff to his guitars until _after_ Zeppelin.


If you don't pull any of the knobs, it's like standard wiring. I like the neck only with phase reversed sometimes. Split coils are useless IMO.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow! 9 days later and it’s been reposted. I know it has some issues, but I figured a flame top LP would have been gone quick for under $2k.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

I saw that was kind of surprised, if only I had funds! Buying a business during COVID means limited funds lol


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

jfk911 said:


> I saw that was kind of surprised, if only I had funds! Buying a business during COVID means limited funds lol


For me it’s a case of, $1800 might be a fair price but I don’t think I’d want to pay that. I’d offer $1600 but I don’t know if that’s a lowball and also, I’m not sure how I’d feel if he said yes.


----------

